# Narrow face and wide face.



## Deleted member 3832 (Nov 11, 2019)

How many centimeters or inches is a wide face or a narrow face? I'm not specifically talking about FWHR. There must be a specific facial width in centimeters that makes someone's face look either narrow or wide. I've seen people with long midfaces who have either narrow looking face or somewhat wide looking faces.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 11, 2019)

ZHZ1773 said:


> How many centimeters or inches is a wide face or a narrow face? I'm not specifically talking about FWHR. There must be a specific facial width in centimeters that makes someone's face look either narrow or wide. I've seen people with long midfaces who have either narrow looking face or somewhat wide looking faces.


nope. everything is in comparison, the most effective way is fwhr


----------



## Effortless (Nov 11, 2019)

Have no idea. But balanced facial thirds is important. fwhr is mostly cope.








"Your face is composed of three main sections:


The Upper Third: from your hairline to the space between your brows
The Middle Third: from the middle of your brows to the bottom of your nose
The Lower Third: from the bottom of your nose to the bottom of the chin"
"The closer these thirds are to being equal in length the more likely it is that you have a harmonious attractive face. When one of these thirds is significantly too long or too short it can drastically impact how attractive the face is. "


----------



## needsolution (Nov 11, 2019)

its all about ratios but imo you can look good with wide and narrow face... all about harmony and features


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 11, 2019)

needsolution said:


> its all about ratios but imo you can look good with wide and narrow face... all about harmony and features


wide is better tho, shows high prenatal t. but u right, in theory you can look good with narrow face


----------



## needsolution (Nov 11, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> wide is better tho, shows high prenatal t. but u right, in theory you can look good with narrow face


yeah on average its better to have wide face but people act like with narrower face you cant look good... its utter cope
just look at Ian Somerhalder, Nick Bateman... both very average fwhr, their faces look longish and still they have more appeal than O'Pry or Barrett


----------



## retard (Nov 11, 2019)

Gandys fwhr is 1.66 if I remember


----------



## needsolution (Nov 11, 2019)

retard said:


> Gandys fwhr is 1.66 if I remember


his skullmogs most of men tho... its because his midface lenght, his skull is very wide, just look at his insane IPD


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 11, 2019)

needsolution said:


> his skullmogs most of men tho... its because his midface lenght, his skull is very wide, just look at his insane IPD


https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-9-midface-measurements-mine-incel.14120/
True some of his stats above.
When does ipd come a problem above 70mm ish ?


----------



## needsolution (Nov 11, 2019)

Unknownjpg said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-9-midface-measurements-mine-incel.14120/
> True some of his stats above.
> When does ipd come a problem above 70mm ish ?


probably, i have 57mm IPD JFL


----------

